# Water Storage



## Chromey

I just finished reading about Rubbermade garbage cans not being safe for long time use, So i would like a new water storage container.

Is their anything local i can buy?

Im looking for 55Gallon units, (foodgrade)


----------



## 50seven

I know that Alex (Explor3r) got somthing like that, I thought it was from NAFB. 

Or get one of those big blue barrels that they use for importing pharmacueticals and stuff- They are food grade plastic.


----------



## Chromey

I was thinking the blue drums too, But cant find them local.

Barr plastics has them in BC


----------



## Naoko

Hi,

Give Tyler a call at BWI, he usually has the white(HDPE??) in stock. I have a 100G for NSW and a 25G for top up. If I recall, a while ago he had acrylic storage containers also. 
Just be careful when buying used as some may have been used for 'other' uses. I would personally buy new or from another aquarist


----------



## Chris S

I think UndertheSea sells food grade water containers.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22479


----------



## Marowana

*blue barrels*

I got mine from Allen road and Eglinton last year. they smell like olives thou.


----------



## Omis

I get mine from local wine juice shops. They usually have everything from 60 litre blue barrels to 220 litres.


----------



## Windowlicka

I bought my 55G from these guys last year: http://www.envirosponsible.com/Rain_Barrels.html

They charged me $40 for a used barrel (I rinsed it with a pressure-washer prior to using it)


----------



## phi delt reefer

any interest on a group buy for something like this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380298906456

35 gallons horizontal leg tank. you could put this on one of those storage racks from cdn tire or home depot (the strong ones, not the cheap rubbermaid ones) and have a pretty sweet salt mixing station


----------



## Chromey

Ships to: United States


----------



## ameekplec.

All of those things are available locally - in Toronto, Markham, Vaughan, Mississauga, Brampton.........you just have to look


----------



## fish_luva

*local link*

well folks,,, thought i would add my two cents in here. I have not bought anything at this sight but i have been searching for very large containers for when i get my fishroom completed and i did find this website......

If anyone is interested take a look...I beleive they are located in burlington according to information on their site.....

http://www.plastictanks.ca/catalog.php

cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## phi delt reefer

ameekplec. said:


> All of those things are available locally - in Toronto, Markham, Vaughan, Mississauga, Brampton.........you just have to look


yep for over double the price...plus tax..plus freight....no place really stocks them - they bring them in from the USA - throw their markup on it and happily collect the cash from you.

I live 40 minutes from the Michigan border so I just pick up stuff from there and fill my gas tank for cheap.


----------



## Chromey

phi delt reefer said:


> yep for over double the price...plus tax..plus freight....no place really stocks them - they bring them in from the USA - throw their markup on it and happily collect the cash from you.
> 
> I live 40 minutes from the Michigan border so I just pick up stuff from there and fill my gas tank for cheap.


And how would i get the barrels from you?


----------



## Naoko

Hi,

That's a good price, even comes with the bulkheads  My top up is similar but a vertical 25g, and paid $75 for it, while my NSW is a 100g vertical and paid $150 for it, plus bulkheads 

Costco(can't find it on their site) has a great steel shelf, 6 feet long and I think 6 feet high, for less than $200 - would be great for these horizontal totes.



phi delt reefer said:


> any interest on a group buy for something like this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380298906456
> 
> 35 gallons horizontal leg tank. you could put this on one of those storage racks from cdn tire or home depot (the strong ones, not the cheap rubbermaid ones) and have a pretty sweet salt mixing station


----------



## fury165

I'm looking for a small water storage container to use for ATO container (I don't want to use an aquarium for this).... around 5-10 gallons but having no luck at all. I might even have to go the custom route and have one made out of acrylic since I need it to fit into the stand I'm having built. However if anyone knows of something less than 10 gallons let me know.


----------



## Chromey

ATO was an easy one for me, Salt bucket ,Kent float With my tunze pump in it.


----------



## Octavian

fury165 said:


> I'm looking for a small water storage container to use for ATO container (I don't want to use an aquarium for this).... around 5-10 gallons but having no luck at all. I might even have to go the custom route and have one made out of acrylic since I need it to fit into the stand I'm having built. However if anyone knows of something less than 10 gallons let me know.


I use one of those 5 gallon plastic spring water containers for my ATO. Since it's transparent, its easy to see how much water is left for refills.


----------



## dl88dl

ameekplec. said:


> All of those things are available locally - in Toronto, Markham, Vaughan, Mississauga, Brampton.........you just have to look


Also in Whitby lol I got 8 of the 55gal drums food grade white & blue ones for $10 each in Whitby - http://www.countrysidekoi.com/


----------



## kev416

For RO water I use a 65 short tank. I find that using a food grade container changes the TDS of RO water from zero.


----------



## fury165

Octavian said:


> I use one of those 5 gallon plastic spring water containers for my ATO. Since it's transparent, its easy to see how much water is left for refills.


Finally found something just by chance and picked it up today. http://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail/S-12768/Jars-Jugs/5-Gallon-Carboy

They also have 2.5 gallon ones (picked up two for the price)...

Best of all they are in the area and have pickup on weekdays/weekends.


----------



## Chromey

good find, Ill be calling them today.


----------



## fury165

they are well built and the 2.5 gallon ones are a great size for dosing containers.


----------

